# Monti in Miami clip



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Before the cut











Last one


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Monti looks so cute! What a handsome guy. I love the Miami clip, I want to put Darcy in it one day.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Ooohhhh!!!!! Monti looks wonderful! So stylish and definitely grown up! What a handsome guy....


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He looks great!!! Such a handsome boy! That light background with him is really striking!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Fabulous! He looks great. I just put my girls in a Miami. My favorite clip because it's soooo easy to take care of, yet there's lots of flash and fluff!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

He's so handsome!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*EVIK,* Monti is a knock-out!! I feel your pain (ugh! the heat and humidity! we live in NJ, too) and share your pleasure (your poodle looks _awesome_). What sensational photos!! I think I'll send Chagall to you to do his portfolio (lol). You really have a _spectacular_ looking mini there and it's clear you treasure him. I thought of putting Chagall in a Miami cut when he was groomed last week but wimped out and kept the modified puppy cut. Now I'm sorry!! I also share your laugh about how it's obvious our boys _are boys_ when they're freshly groomed. Alas, some people still think Chagall is a girl! Don't know if you groom Monti yourself (if you do, I bow to you!!) and if not, whether you'd care to share the name of your groomer? Keep having a (hot) blast with your boy!!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Monti & Chagall are so very handsome!!!



Chagall's mom said:


> Alas, some people still think Chagall is a girl!


The same thing happens to us! Jasper is in a miami and it is easy to see that he is a boy. My teen daughter was opposed to the miami because she said everyone would think he was a girl - and she was right :wacko: Our Michigan weather has been brutal and Jasper has a ton of hair. I thought the miami still gives him style while trying to stay cool(er).


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Jasper is DEFINITELY one regal looking fellow! I'd know he was a boy just from his "poodle-tude " (as in attitude!). I want Chagall's head and ears cut like Jasper's. This last grooming I had Chagall's long topknot (we used to call him "Don King," remember the wild-haired boxing promoter?) cut down and told the groomer to blend in the ears, not cut them out. Now I don't know whether I'm so thrilled with that look. What instructions do you give your groomer for his head (or perhaps you do the grooming yourself? If so, I'm going to have to quit this forum because I can hardly sew a hem let alone groom my poodle!).

I laughed at your daughter's chagrin about people possibly thinking Jasper's a girl were you to do the Miami cut. When my youngest granddaughter was a toddler, she still had very little hair (thank heavens she has a long, blond mane of it now) and people would often call her a "him." One day when she and her older brother and I were out together, a woman, meaning to be kind, said, "Oh! He's such a cute little boy!", to which my grandson loudly replied, "She can't be a boy! She's my sister!!"*


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

My groomer calls it a "cascade" or "puppy head". I had no idea if it even had a name, so I made sure to take in pics of other spoos with the style of tk that I wanted so we were on the same page. I just love it blended into the ears! Feel free to borrow pics of Jazz - I love to show him off!

I have a fantastic groomer so I cannot take credit for her talent. I will do FFT in between appointments - for now. I would love to do it all on my own someday. Jasper is such a gentleman for being patient and still while grooming. Lilah, on the other hand, is still a wiggle worm and impatient. She is really good for her brushing sessions though 

When we adopted Jasper in May, this is how he looked before and after


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> My groomer calls it a "cascade" or "puppy head". I had no idea if it even had a name, so I made sure to take in pics of other spoos with the style of tk that I wanted so we were on the same page. I just love it blended into the ears! Feel free to borrow pics of Jazz - I love to show him off!


Thank you for giving me the "words" to describe how I want Chagall's tk cut!! (And permission to show my groomer his photo, I was kinda thinking of doing that ever_ before_ you suggested it!), You've done a masterful job of beautifying Jasper and get credit for finding a skillful groomer. I spared Chagall shaving his face this past grooming because he had nasty razor burn after his previous two and scratched himself bloody. I was slathering on the Cortaid-plus for days after and felt_ awful _for him. Now that it's swimming season I don't want to take any chances with the added bacteria burden by leaving him with open sores so he'll have a "fuzzy" face until fall. I miss seeing his clean-shaven face, though, it makes him look so extra sharp.

Loved seeing the before and after photos. Off now to the beauty salon for my own haircut and color. And I won't dare post a "before" of that!! lo!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

he looks gret- i ws never fan of the miami- but i'm getting more and more won over to it!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Thank you for giving me the "words" to describe how I want Chagall's tk cut!! (And permission to show my groomer his photo, I was kinda thinking of doing that ever_ before_ you suggested it!), You've done a masterful job of beautifying Jasper and get credit for finding a skillful groomer. I spared Chagall shaving his face this past grooming because he had nasty razor burn after his previous two and scratched himself bloody. I was slathering on the Cortaid-plus for days after and felt_ awful _for him. Now that it's swimming season I don't want to take any chances with the added bacteria burden by leaving him with open sores so he'll have a "fuzzy" face until fall. I miss seeing his clean-shaven face, though, it makes him look so extra sharp.
> 
> Loved seeing the before and after photos. Off now to the beauty salon for my own haircut and color. And I won't dare post a "before" of that!! lo!


You are very welcome!!! I am indeed fortunate to have found my groomer. She specializes in poos and is so very gentle. I had been going to another groomer for 6 years but her business became so busy that I felt as if she was cutting corners to save time. Lilah's last trip for a miami cut turned into a total shave down because she got confused about who wanted what :scared:. I was so disappointed that Lilah was naked. That was the last of her puppy coat too 

Poor Chagall with razor burn - that is awful. I'm sure he appreciates you making him as comfortable as possible. He is precious either way I'm sure!

I often joke that my spoos get their hair done more than I, lol


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

He is gorgeous,and certainly manly in his Miami cut. 

We have that cut now, too,and it's so much easier and cooler for her, since it's hotter than the surface of the sun in NC.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Monti looks terrific!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We love having Beau in a Miami - and I think he likes it, too. He wore a lamb just like Jasper's for three months; the Miamai is _much_ easier to take care of, and it's just so fun to watch those poms bounce along when he's out for a walk. 

As for people assuming he's a girl, well, so what? Beau certainly doesn't care, and the same folks would probably say "she" no matter clip he was in.

(Lacey was my inspiration. I showed her picture to the groomer and said, "Just like this, please!")


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you to all for nice commands .
I like the cut a lot and Monti is in heaven because he can run again, longer and faster. He is really like energizer bunny :rolffleyes:. My husband was afraid how "his boy" gonna look, but I found now perfect groomer I trust and I think she did a good job. We're going on vacation to the beach (our first with Monti) so it will be easy care, more fun for him. It is amazing how our life changed now. It's all about Monti now. I don't think we were like that for our children :rolffleyes:, ha, ha, ha.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Monti looks awesome. Teddy's going in next Thursday, but I think he'll be getting his usual puppy/teddy bear summer clip. I can't wait to get him clipped so people will stop commenting on how chubby he is. _IT'S HAIR, PEOPLE!_ 

All of us NJ folks should try to plan a play date for sometime this summer.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Monti is very handsome - he has such a great face, and wonderful teeth!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> *EVIK,* Monti is a knock-out!! I feel your pain (ugh! the heat and humidity! we live in NJ, too) and share your pleasure (your poodle looks _awesome_). What sensational photos!! I think I'll send Chagall to you to do his portfolio (lol). You really have a _spectacular_ looking mini there and it's clear you treasure him. I thought of putting Chagall in a Miami cut when he was groomed last week but wimped out and kept the modified puppy cut. Now I'm sorry!! I also share your laugh about how it's obvious our boys _are boys_ when they're freshly groomed. Alas, some people still think Chagall is a girl! Don't know if you groom Monti yourself (if you do, I bow to you!!) and if not, whether you'd care to share the name of your groomer? Keep having a (hot) blast with your boy!!


Thank you. Chagall looks very nice too . The best thing is their hair grows fast so you can try the Miami cut next time. 
I had very hard time to find good groomer. I wasn't looking for someone perfect but somebody nice who will not hurt him. The fist experience was a horror for him. When I picked him up, he was so scared he was shaking. At home I saw he had many scratches on his belly, I was so upset and angry.
Then I went to "Poodle salon" and they drugged him :scared:. I understand he was probably not easy to groom after his bad experience, but that was unexceptable.
Now I was lucky to be accepted like a new client by Jodi Murphy. She is a Master Pet Stylist, she won many World championships. That wasn't important for me, she was recommended to me and she is such a nice person, you wouldn't tell she is such a pro. She has 2 mini poodles of her own and she just loves dogs, she is really really nice.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Marian said:


> Monti looks awesome. Teddy's going in next Thursday, but I think he'll be getting his usual puppy/teddy bear summer clip. I can't wait to get him clipped so people will stop commenting on how chubby he is. _IT'S HAIR, PEOPLE!_
> 
> All of us NJ folks should try to plan a play date for sometime this summer.


Thank you . You are right about the chubbyness, now I feel Monti is underweight, but he weights 15 pounds, so he should be OK, right?

Marian the play date for all the NJ folks is a great idea. Lets plan it maybe for August? Or later because of vacations?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Monti's weight looks perfect to me.

I've already had my vacation, so I'm wide open for the rest of the year! LOL


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Evik, *I looked at your groomer's website and she is something! I'm glad you were able to get Monti on her client list. I'm sure sorry to hear about the nightmare groomings he endured before you got to Jodi. My goodness, some people have no business putting their hands on dogs! It's so nice to hear Monti and you and your husband are so happy with his new "do," I can see why you would be. It sounds like a breeze to maintain, what more could you want? We should all have such luck after leaving the salon, whether on two- or four-legs!!
*
Marion & Evik*: That sounds great to do an NJ PF meet up! We should put our heads together, then our poodles, for a day of fun!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> I am indeed fortunate to have found my groomer. She specializes in poos and is so very gentle. I had been going to another groomer for 6 years but her business became so busy that I felt as if she was cutting corners to save time. Lilah's last trip for a miami cut turned into a total shave down because she got confused about who wanted what :scared:. I was so disappointed that Lilah was naked. That was the last of her puppy coat too l


_Yikes!_ If I ever got Chagall back from the groomer totally shaved I think I might lock _her_ in the closet until all his hair grew back! Poor Lilah, and poor you! I consider myself pretty lucky to have the groomer I do. She works on all breeds but is the "poodle groomer" in the shop. Everyone in the place is super kind and gentle with the dogs and they have a solid reputation. I just have to get more skilled at telling the groomer what I want. Oh yeah, and I have to_ not_ change my mind afterwords!! lol Though I must say she did a good job of following the original picture I showed her for his first several groomings, now I'll just show her Jasper's! I think I was looking to her for ideas on how to groom him, but she defers to me saying, "He's your dog, I'll do what you want." The PF members are really helping to educate me about the different cuts and how they wear, more than the poodle books I read before getting Chagall. So thanks again and enjoy your poos!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I love seeing all of the "Miami" clips What pretty dogs you all have! Hoolie wont ever have that clip because it is too cool all year for it here. He would have to wear jacket im afraid. Of course the weather here on the coast makes it perfect to keep him nice and long  I just ordered a couple blades and need to get busy teaching him about clipping. We have just done face and feet ( sorta') LOL! My blades were in terrible condition..

Sherry


----------

